

"great scientists" Spock search returned 1 result - terpua
http://www.spock.com/q/great-scientists
It's not even Einstein!
======
prakash
"great scientist" : <http://www.spock.com/q/great-scientist>

You probably wanted these results....

------
wehriam
I don't think it works like that. Try "scientist physics" and you get some
meaningful results.

<http://www.spock.com/q/scientist-physics>

------
chadboyda
I've been very disappointed with Spock so far in my testing. People that are
very easily found on other search engines hardly if at all show up on Spock. I
hope they seriously improve the index.

------
Jd
I'm a little confused why he 'likes my boyfriend.'

~~~
portLAN
There are a lot of YouTube clips with Spock and Kirk that would answer your
question...

------
jmzachary
awesome

